# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Another year's contract for 5 cast members

## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...simon-gregson/

Bill Roache, Michael Le Vell, Sally Dyvenor, Simon Gregson and Sue Cleaver apparently staying for another year  :Cheer:

----------

parkerman (04-12-2020)

----------

